

Román Cortés and Ajaxian make up with amazing CSS demos - bdfh42
http://ajaxian.com/archives/roman-cortes-and-ajaxian-make-up-with-amazing-css-demos

======
bdfh42
Links to the demos here:

<http://ajaxian.com/romancortes/ajaxian.html>
<http://ajaxian.com/romancortes/starry.html>
<http://ajaxian.com/romancortes/romajaxian.html>
[http://ajaxian.com/romancortes/reverse-spinning-coke-
can.htm...](http://ajaxian.com/romancortes/reverse-spinning-coke-can.html)

